# HELP!!! Weird black lines on screen



## Micknmin

I just turned on my Kindle 2 so that I could download some new books, and I noticed these very dark lines that start in the upper right hand corner of the screen and go down to about the half way point.  The lines start about 1 inch from the right corner...I hope this makes sense.  The lines still show up even when the Kindle is completely turned off (blank screen except for the lines).  I have no idea what has happened.  I've even tried Alt G thinking it was some type of burn-in, but the lines are still there.  Does anyone know how to make the lines go away?  I would hate to think that my Kindle is broken for good.  My Kindle is only about 10 months old.


----------



## Micknmin

I just noticed that there are also some faint white lines going horizontal across the screen too.


----------



## Magenta

Try refreshing your screen by pressing ALT-G.

If that doesn't work... reboot.

If that doesn't work.... contact Kindle Customer Service.


----------



## NogDog

Afraid it sounds like physical damage to the screen.  While I hope the rebooting helps, I frankly suspect you're looking at a replacement in order to "fix" it.


----------



## Kathy

That's awful. Hope you can get it fixed. Amazon CS is wonderful. I would call them.


----------



## pidgeon92

What you describe sounds like a cracked screen. If you could post a picture, I could tell you for certain.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Definitely contact Kindle customer service:  go to Kindle support on the Kindle product page and find the number there.  Or send an e-mail and ask for a call back. . .they'll do it immediately.  I agree it sounds like a cracked screen, but if you didn't drop it or anything, and it's within your warranty period, they might replace it anyway.


----------



## Micknmin

Good news, I contacted Customer Support and they are sending me a new Kindle!  I told them all the steps that I had gone through and since none of them worked, they said they would replace it.  She said that this happens from time to time.  I did find a couple of older posts describing the exact same thing, and all were replaced by Amazon.  I love Amazon Customer Support!


----------



## intinst

Great News! Kindle CS is the best.


----------



## mom2karen

If you have a warranty through another company be sure to update your serial number with them.  I know that Squaretrade lets you transfer the warranty to your replacement.


----------



## blazfglori

It's good to know that you've gotten a replacement.
I'm having sort of the same problem with mine.
I have lots of dark gray/black lines and a partial screen saver stuck on mine.
I haven't dropped it and the screen isn't cracked.
I contacted Amazon earlier this afternoon and am anxiously awaiting a reply.
Hoping for the best.


----------



## pidgeon92

blazfglori said:


> I haven't dropped it and the screen isn't cracked.


Maybe, maybe not. Since the glass is on the inside, under the plastic screen, it is difficult to tell if it is cracked. If you can post a picture, I can tell you for sure.


----------



## blazfglori

pidgeon92 said:


> Maybe, maybe not. Since the glass is on the inside, under the plastic screen, it is difficult to tell if it is cracked. If you can post a picture, I can tell you for sure.


I just talked to an Amazon customer service rep, and they're sending me a new Kindle overnight UPS.
I'll have it in my hands tomorrow afternoon.
Woot!!!

Anyhoo, I can tell you what the screen looks like...
Starting in the upper right-hand corner there is a triangle of black lines.
Going diagonal from there, there are more black lines and the screen saver of "James Joyce" is stuck from about mid-way down.
I can also still read the "slide and hold power switch to wake" notation at the bottom of the screen.

The rep did tell me that another cause of the problem I'm experiencing, is overcharging, or keeping the cord plugged into the wall outlet for too long after the Kindle has charged.


----------



## pidgeon92

^^^ Your description sounds like a cracked screen. This excuse of overcharging that they have been giving out lately is nonsense.


----------



## blazfglori

pidgeon92 said:


> ^^^ Your description sounds like a cracked screen. This excuse of overcharging that they have been giving out lately is nonsense.


You really think the screen is cracked? ...just wondering, not being obnoxious here. 
I've been extremely careful with it, it's always in its Oberon cover and I carry it around in a padded Borsa Bella bag.
I've only dropped it once, and even then it was in a padded M-Edge Go! cover and only just slipped off my ottoman and onto carpeting...that was around 3 months ago.
My boys know better than to even go near my Kindle. LOL!!
I will admit to just allowing it to charge overnight a couple of times.
This weird screen is the first this has happened.


----------



## pidgeon92

blazfglori said:


> You really think the screen is cracked? ...just wondering, not being obnoxious here.


I really, really do. All it takes is a heavy pinpoint pressure. The screen has a very thin piece of glass underneath, and if something somewhat heavy is place against it, it will crack. You cannot see it through the plastic, but if you open it up, it's obvious.

For instance, you have it in a travel bag, you are walking in the airport, and some pud with a heavy carryon bumps into your bag. Not your fault. You get on the plane, take your Kindle out of your carry-on to read for the next three hour flight, and your screen is full of lines and you think the x-ray perhaps broke it. But no, it was that quick whack from the other passenger.

I charge mine overnight all the time; so do lots of our members. It is very odd that they are claiming that might be an issue, but if they are willing to replace them based on this fallacy, it's better for those with broken Kindles.


----------



## blazfglori

pidgeon92 said:


> I really, really do. All it takes is a heavy pinpoint pressure. The screen has a very thin piece of glass underneath, and if something somewhat heavy is place against it, it will crack. You cannot see it through the plastic, but if you open it up, it's obvious.
> 
> For instance, you have it in a travel bag, you are walking in the airport, and some pud with a heavy carryon bumps into your bag. Not your fault. You get on the plane, take your Kindle out of your carry-on to read for the next three hour flight, and your screen is full of lines and you think the x-ray perhaps broke it. But no, it was that quick whack from the other passenger.
> 
> I charge mine overnight all the time; so do lots of our members. It is very odd that they are claiming that might be an issue, but if they are willing to replace them based on this fallacy, it's better for those with broken Kindles.


OK, thanks. 
I'll be extra careful with the replacement.


----------



## ayuryogini

Thanks for keeping us updated; it's nice to know you got such a great resolution.
Also, i really learned something about cracking; didn't realize you wouldn't be able to see it (I mean as anything but odd horizontal lines).


----------



## blazfglori

ayuryogini said:


> Thanks for keeping us updated; it's nice to know you got such a great resolution.
> Also, i really learned something about cracking; didn't realize you wouldn't be able to see it (I mean as anything but odd horizontal lines).


Not only do I have the weird horizontal lines, I have the diagonal partial screen saver as well.
I'm thinking that if it is indeed cracked, it must be cracked on the diagonal line that the screen saver falls on.
I'm also happy to know that you won't necessarily notice that the screen is cracked.
Must be extra careful with it now, even though I thought I was being careful to begin with.
I was just thinking this morning that if it's so prone to getting cracked, one would think that it would be packaged better in shipping.
And if Amazon truly believes that over-charging the battery is causing it problems, there should be a warning in its instruction manual about it. 
Don'tcha think?


----------



## pidgeon92

I don't think that Amazon thinks overcharging is a problem. Sounds more like the CS person is offering up excuses. 

As for the Kindle packaging, it seems to be plenty sturdy. It is pinpoint pressure to the screen that causes most breaks. If the pressure to the box is even during shipping, it is not going to affect the screen.


----------



## Kathy

I've never heard of the overcharging. I have to say though, I travel alot and I keep mine in the Oberon cover and in my purse. So far, I have been lucky and no cracked screen. I'm careful, but when traveling you can only protect it so much. I wonder if some just have a flaw and that makes them more sensitive.


----------



## blazfglori

New Kindle in da house!  Woohoo!!!
My DH called me at work this afternoon to let me know that the UPS guy had just dropped off my replacement Kindle.
My boys had it sitting on the arm of my favorite chair waiting for me when I got home from work. 
I ordered a replacement DecalGirl Skin "Violet Tranquility"...the same one I have on my Kindle that broke.
Woohoo for Amazon customer service!!
They rock!!!


----------



## intinst

Glad that everything worked out OK.


----------

